# Unbedacht /var/db/pkg manuell verändert

## cyril_sneer

Ich habe blöderweise /var/db/pkg/x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6 manuell entfernt (aber gebackuped) und xorg-server dann neu gemerged. Hier steht wie es dazu kam, ist aber eigentlich unerheblich. 

Ich hab mal mein Backup mit dem durch das emerge neu erstellten Ordner in /var/db/pkg verglichen. Unterschiedlich ist natürlich die Datei COUNTER und dann noch CONTENTS. In CONTENTS ist der einzige Unterschied die darin enthaltenen Zeiteinträge, was ja kaum dramatisch sein kann (hoffe ich lieg hier nicht falsch). Viel übler scheint mir die Sache mit COUNTER zu sein. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ja wohl eine Art Zählindex, der zählt, um das wievielte installierte Paket es sich handelt. Der alte Eintrag war 2810, der neue ist 2818 (ich habe im gleichen Atemzug einige Treiber neu installiert, wahrscheinlich sechs). Ich habe dann mit sowas ähnlichem wie cat $(find ./pkg -name COUNTER) |grep 2810 (hab da noch irgendwie newlines reingemacht) die ganzen COUNTER-Dateien durchforstet, der Eintrag 2810 ist nicht vorhanden. Wie kann sich dieser Eingriff schlimmstenfalls auswirken? Ist der Zusatnd vielleicht sogar der selbe, als wenn ich xorg-server unmerged hätte, ohne vorher diesen Ordner zu entfernen? Ich habe übrigens ein regenworld laufen lassen, das hat mir ein paar Zeilen in /var/lib/portage/world eingefügt. Wie kann denn sowas kommen? Hängt das mit dem obigen Problem zusammen? Die neuen Einträge stehen damit jedenfalls nicht offensichtlich direkt in Zusammenhang.

```
# diff world world_BACKUP

7d6

< app-cdr/cdrtools

34d32

< dev-java/junit

40d37

< dev-python/PyQt4

49d45

< gnome-base/gdm

58d53

< kde-base/konqueror

101d95

< net-dialup/wvdial

138d131

< sci-mathematics/maxima

141d133

< sci-visualization/gnuplot

166d157

< virtual/emacs

```

Lediglich emacs hab ich gestern installiert, der Rest ist schon seit ewigkeiten drauf.

----------

## Necoro

Ich bin kein Portage-Dev und kann daher nur raten ... aber ein schnelles schauen scheint zu zeigen, dass COUNTER nur benutzt wird um Änderungen am Tree in eine Ordnung zu bringen. Also zu sagen: "das Paket wurde vor dem installiert"

----------

## Genone

Stimmt in etwa: COUNTER ist hauptsächlich dazu da, um festzustellen welches die aktuell installierte Version ist (muss nicht immer die mit der höheren Versionsnummer sein), falls von einem Paket mehrere Einträge in /var/db/pkg vorhanden sind. Der konkrete Wert ist dabei unwichtig, geht nur darum welcher Eintrag den höchsten Wert hat.

Insgesamt heute bei weitem nicht mehr so wichtig wie in früheren Jahren, ausser man ist so wahnsinnig und setzt AUTOCLEAN=no, aber dann ist eh jede Hilfe zu spät   :Wink: 

----------

## cyril_sneer

AUTOCLEAN? Weiß ich nix von, wird also nicht (zumindest nicht von mir) auf no gesetzt sein. Ich hab mir vorgenommen, so zu tun als wenn nichts gewesen wär. Ich kann zumindest doppelte Einträge in den COUNTER-Files ausschliessen. Und wenns dann dochmal hakt lässt sich das entweder beheben, oder das ist der Zeitpunkt, an dem eine Komplett-Neuinstallation fällig ist. Hauptsache die Abstände von Neuinstallation zu Neuinstallation werden größer   :Very Happy: 

----------

